# inFAMOUS



## Cayal (Jun 11, 2009)

I played the demo of inFAMOUS before I left for South Africa. I thought it was quite awesome and I am going to buy it when I get home (tomorrow, can't wait).
It is from Sucker Punch, the guys who developed Sly Cooper.

Has anyone else played the demo or the full game? If so, what did you think?


----------



## Lucien21 (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm currently playing the game and having great fun.


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 11, 2009)

I have the demo downloaded, though I haven't tried it yet. Seph has the full version, and from the bit I saw him play, it looks awesome. I love that you can be good or bad. I'd definitely say it looks worth it, from what I've seen.


----------



## Urlik (Jun 11, 2009)

played the demo and enjoyed it thouroughly 

would like to get the full game but money is tight and there are so many games I want


----------



## Cayal (Jun 13, 2009)

I am going to buy it today.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 13, 2009)

It looks cool, I just haven't seen much beyond the intro/training, since I've been playing Bioshock.  



But I'm looking forward to playing it properly.


----------



## Cayal (Jun 13, 2009)

I just bought it.

Yes...I am keeping you all updated on my inFAMOUS purchase. I bet you are on the edge of your seats.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jun 13, 2009)

My only problem with the game is that it seems slightly unfinished, as if it was rushed out to beat Prototype.

There is a fair bit of pop up and some aspects need a bit of polish, like the character animation.

However it's a lot of fun especially as I now have the grind the rails and the glide powers. I can now zoom about the maps grind along wires at speed jump off the other end and fly to the next wire or building, stringing these together and you get a real feel of speed.

The sewer levels are a bit naff, but when in the city proper there is a wide range of mission types that are actually fun (take that Assassins Creed)


----------



## Lucien21 (Jun 20, 2009)

*InFamous*
You play Cole, a bike messenger who is caught in an explosion when one of his packages explodes devestating Empire City.

Waking up he finds out that he now has superpowers and can absorb electricity and shoot it out his fingers. He can power up and heal himself by sucking the power out of anything electical, Cars/generators, wall sockets etc etc.

So now you wander a sandbox city (think GTA IV), scaling buildings like Spiderman, jumping across the rooftops, taking out bad guys with your newly found powers. Follow the story missions, or go on one of the wide variety of side missions to clean up the city and get to the bottom of who set off the bomb. The mission variety was quite good although there were the old standards for this type of game, defend an area, clear an area of bad guys, escort missions and the like, most of them were a lot of fun with the exception of the repetitive sewer missions which happens way too much as you reconnect the power to sections of the city (plus point is that you get a new power in those missions, but they are samey and boring as hell)

This is a great little game and was a huge amount of fun. Clambering over the buildings is extremely easy and a lot of fun, especially when you get more powerful techniques that allow you to grind on the wires or rail tracks and fly/glide, you will be racing over the rooftops with speed and grace.

Combat is fun and frentic (esp towards the end) with the enemies getting progressivly harder as you move to new areas. The range of powers grow as you go one and although they resemble the electrical equivalent of normal weaponry (i.e gun, grenade, sniper rifle, rocket launcher) it's always fun to see the electrical sparks bounce about, blowing up cars etc.

The plot is pretty standard fare with a few twists along the way. There is a crude "morality" based system that allows you to choose between evil and hero, help out the normals by reviving them and not shooting them while targetting the enemy etc sees you swing towards the Hero option, blast everything in sight and steal whatever you need and you become evil (your lightning turns red etc). You basic black and white morale choices.

Graphically the game is a bit hit or miss. It seemed unfinished at times with a lot of pop-in, weird animation and the occassional fall through the ground clipping problem, but overall the graphics were servicable. My guess is that the game was rushed slightly to beat Prototype to the marketplace, as it is a very similar game. I did however like the style and graphics of the comic book like cut scenes that frame the story.

Overall the game was a bit rough round hte edges, but a lot of fun which has had me hooked for the last couple of weeks with it's "just 5 more minutes" that turn into late nights frying reapers and bagmen who get in my road.
I think I might play it again, this time as an evil barsteward and take over the city . Muuuuhaaaahahahahahahah.

*9/10*


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 20, 2009)

Good to know, cheers.  I should get started on it in the next few days, I hope.


----------



## Cayal (Jun 23, 2009)

Awesome game. I am at the 3rd section of the city and I just got Joker'd. The main mission called The Price, if you've played that bit you will know if you did what I did.

It was so unexpected but it was so awesomely good.


----------



## weblegend (Jun 25, 2009)

The review looks interesting, but havent got time try it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 28, 2009)

I finished my Evil playthrough last night, and am currently a little short of halfway through my Good (and Hard) playthrough.  

I would recommend it: it's a lot of fun.  As Lucien said, the graphics are pretty mediocre...and I have fallen through the ground a couple of times (a couple more than I'd have liked to...and also once I ended up _inside _that big, squint building on the final island, and I had to jump about like crazy before I finally squeezed myself out again), but it's not common enough to constitute a big problem.  

Besides which, the missions really aren't that difficult, and there isn't much of a penalty for dying, so it's no hassle if you have to do a mission over again.  

Grinding, gliding and climbing around the city feels fluid and satisfying...well, I'm just repeating what's already been said, hmm?  The combat is enjoyable, as are most of the missions, albeit there are a few annoying ones in there too.  As well as the sewer ones, there were a few side-missons I could have done without (Counter Surveillance).

As for the plot, well...it's enough, I think, to make the game work.  And it's interesting to play through again, and take the opposite moral choices (and do the side missions for the opposite Karma), to see how things play out differently.  I wonder what difference it will make to the ending.

The best thing about that is the difference it makes to the way you play the game, though.  This time around, I'm having to be careful whom I shoot; I'm healing innocents instead of killing them, and I can't just go all guns blazing when a group of enemies come charging through the crowd...

But it was mighty fun being evil, I must say.  ^_^



Cayal, I _think _I know what you did.  I _think _it's the same as I did...


----------



## Cayal (Jun 28, 2009)

You get the Evil Intentions trophy for it. But I was playing as a good guy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 29, 2009)

Then yes, I did.  That was cool.  ^_^



I wonder what happens when you do things the other way around... 

Guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Cayal (Jun 29, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Then yes, I did.  That was cool.  ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think it matters based on the last 'cutscene'. Unless the storyline changes?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a feeling you're right, but we'll see.


----------



## biodroid (Jul 16, 2009)

is it on xbox 360?


----------



## Cayal (Jul 16, 2009)

biodroid said:


> is it on xbox 360?



No. PS3 exclusive.


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 17, 2009)

I really liked the demo. Unfortunately I haven't been home and cannot play the full version until we're out of the hospital with our son. I've missed quite a few games these last couple of months.

OT: So how was Prototype? (the inFamously similar game)


----------



## Cayal (Jul 17, 2009)

inFamous is awesome. You gotta play it.

Haven't played Prototype yet.


----------

